# Santa Monica/PCH Question



## CC39 (Jan 11, 2006)

I was visiting Santa Monica (w/o bike, just walking) the other day.
I walked over the PCH on the overpass halfway down 
California Incline. Looking down on PCH from there, didn't look
like too safe riding there. Can you ride on PCH on that part?
What about if I go further north on Ocean Avenue to W Channel
Road and then merge on to PCH, is that a safer option?

What about the bike path on the beach, how far do I have to
go north on that until I can merge on to PCH?

How do you guys normally ride through that part?

Thanks.


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

*Were you on Ocean Ave ??*

If so, less than a mile north of where you were standing is how the cyclist make their way to PCH. That would be 200 yards north of San Vincente.

Alternate route, would be to take the bike path on the beach, to Temescal Cyn. Then cross over to PCH. Lots of good riding on PCH...




CC39 said:


> I was visiting Santa Monica (w/o bike, just walking) the other day.
> I walked over the PCH on the overpass halfway down
> California Incline. Looking down on PCH from there, didn't look
> like too safe riding there. Can you ride on PCH on that part?
> ...


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

Most people take Ocean down or take 7th. from San Vicente down to W. Channel. You can merge onto PCH there or take the tunnel under PCH to the bike pack and cross at Temescal.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

endo verendo said:


> Most people take Ocean down or take 7th. from San Vicente down to W. Channel. You can merge onto PCH there or take the tunnel under PCH to the bike pack and cross at Temescal.


I would take the bike path. I would rather deal with the foot traffic on the path than the auto traffic on PCH.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

CC39 said:


> Can you ride on PCH on that part?
> What about if I go further north on Ocean Avenue to W Channel
> Road and then merge on to PCH, is that a safer option?
> 
> ...


Yes, on that stretch between the pier and W. Channel (I grew up on Mesa, right off W. Channel), I will either be up on Ocean or down on the bike path. That stretch of PCH has all the makings of a disaster: the right lane is too narrow so you'd have to take the lane, but it's conjested and fast, and the drivers are usually aggressive.

If you're going north, you could only end up there if you started on the 10 freeway. So either you'd be on the path, in which case you could stay on the path until Temescal, or you'd be on Ocean, in which case you could take Ocean to W. Channel and start on PCH (just like you said) where there's a shoulder.

If you're going south, you'd have to move to the path eventually or else you'd end up on the freeway, so you might as well move over at Temescal.


----------

